# 73saint vs #OneChipChallenge



## chilerelleno (Oct 23, 2020)

And here we go with with 

 73saint
  who accepted the #OneChipChallenge.
He takes it head on like a champ and makes it look easy.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 23, 2020)

Awesome. Glad you guys had some fun with it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 23, 2020)

He did awesome! Great job 

 73saint
 !

Ryan


----------



## motocrash (Oct 23, 2020)

I kinda figured the Weezianan would eat it like Flamin' Hot Cheeto's or something.
My money says 

 73saint
 has one of these.







Kudos to both of you, I would never .....


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 23, 2020)

Great job 73saint!!!  You're a hell of a lot tougher than this child.
Great challenge Chile.  If you ever have something tough like a donut eating challenge, I'm your man.    
Gary


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 23, 2020)

73saint


I must say. . . You seemed more calm than 

 chilerelleno
 .

But I was impressed by both of you guys. . . My Heroes!

Thanks for posting.  It was fun watching you two.

John


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm with 

 GaryHibbert
 totally up for a donut eating challenge! Totally in awe of both ya'll in eating those hot chips.
Jim


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 23, 2020)

Way to go Saint. You killed it - Dang you made it look easy.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 23, 2020)

Congrats 73, how was the ice cream ?  Ha ha !!!


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Oct 23, 2020)

Pretty Impressive if you ask me.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 23, 2020)

Nice job 

 73saint
 ! You and 

 chilerelleno
. made for some good entertainment...way beter than I could ever do ! I'd eat one but most likely wouldnt make it to the 1 min mark!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 23, 2020)

73saint
  Show off ! LOL . Nice job . You come thru my area this year to deer hunt , look me up . I'll buy you a beer .


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 23, 2020)

73saint
  you hung in there like a trooper. Nice job


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 23, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great job 73saint!!!  You're a hell of a lot tougher than this child.
> Great challenge Chile.  If you ever have something tough like a donut eating challenge, I'm your man.
> Gary


A doughnut shop near me has a Bacon and Habanero Cream offering.
A sweet/savory little napalm bomb, gotta love a sweet heat.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 23, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> 73saint
> 
> 
> I must say. . . You seemed more calm than
> ...


LOL...  I've rarely ever been described as calm.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 23, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Way to go Saint. You killed it - Dang you made it look easy.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


He sure enough did, didn't he.
His secret is that he's been practicing on fresh Reapers.


----------



## ChuxPick (Oct 23, 2020)

73saint


 73saint
 awesome job! You and *

 chilerelleno
 did a great job, my hat is off to the both of you. FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!*
Also may just ad a little OUCH!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 24, 2020)

73saint
, what a piece of work, I couldn't imagine trying that ever, great job! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 24, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> gotta love a sweet heat.


My son brought home a new hot sauce from Cholula  they just got in . 
Sweet Habanero . Not super hot , but great flavor . 



sawhorseray said:


> I couldn't imagine trying that ever, great job! RAY


Same here .


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 24, 2020)

I have no idea how you all do that. Fun to watch!


----------



## 73saint (Oct 25, 2020)

I’m going to come through and respond to everyone but I just wanna say thanks for all the great comments!!! And thanks to 

 chilerelleno
  for setting the whole thing up, it really was a good time!

I’m in a tree, trying to fling an arrow and reception up here is terrible!  When I get home this evening I’ll make some responses...


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 25, 2020)

We want pictures of what you stick


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 25, 2020)

Awesome Awesome Awesome great challenge well done Saint.
Them southern boys like it hot.
Great on your part chili for setting this challenge up.

Warren


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 25, 2020)

YEAP! Fun to watch! Saint did one heck of a job!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks for the like saint it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Oct 26, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Congrats 73, how was the ice cream ?  Ha ha !!!


Ha!  I forgot to mention this, but we watched the entire video before I remembered I had never even so much as taken a bite or drink.  After 15 minutes or so, I didn't even need it!  But Sandy and I sat down and enjoyed it anyway!!


----------



## 73saint (Oct 26, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> He sure enough did, didn't he.
> His secret is that he's been practicing on fresh Reapers.


Chile, you've got one of those reapers in the mail as we speak!  I expect you to eat seeds and all!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 26, 2020)

73saint said:


> Chile, you've got one of those reapers in the mail as we speak! I expect you to eat seeds and all!


Don't forget to video that one . 
I watched an electrician eat a hab like an apple on a dare on time . Watched the red start at his chin and climb up his face . Like a cartoon . Lol .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 26, 2020)

Killed it Saint. Nice job man!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 26, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Don't forget to video that one .
> I watched an electrician eat a hab like an apple on a dare on time . Watched the red start at his chin and climb up his face . Like a cartoon . Lol .


There is already video on here of me eating Reaper, and Ghost too.
Good for a giggle, check'em out.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 26, 2020)

73saint said:


> Chile, you've got one of those reapers in the mail as we speak!  I expect you to eat seeds and all!


I was planning to do Pho this weekend, and was gonna eat it with that.


----------



## 73saint (Oct 26, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> I was planning to do Pho this weekend, and was gonna eat it with that.


Perfect...I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## 73saint (Oct 26, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Killed it Saint. Nice job man!


Thanks Vol, it was fun!


----------



## texomakid (Oct 26, 2020)

No Freakin way _ 73saint you're a pepper belly machine! ................ Now I'm on the hunt for Chili's video (I do a lot of things bass ackwords :)


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 26, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Good for a giggle, check'em out.


I remember that . Lol , I did see it .


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 26, 2020)

texomakid said:


> No Freakin way _ 73saint you're a pepper belly machine! ................ Now I'm on the hunt for Chili's video (I do a lot of things bass ackwords :)


Aw c'mon, accept the Challenge and let me send you a chip.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 26, 2020)

Chili post the link for your video.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 26, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Chili post the link for your video.
> 
> Warren


Which one?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 26, 2020)

That was fun to watch.   Thanks for posting !!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 27, 2020)

The ones of you eating ghost and reaper.

Warren


----------



## forktender (Oct 27, 2020)

You both did way better than I did with the chip challenge. My little brother can eat running lava in his sleep so when he dared me to do the one chip challenge with him, I knew I was in trouble. I only made it 3 minutes and I wanted to puke it up but was afraid that would make me suffer twice as much. I hate milk but I pounded a quart of it like it was my favorite beer, Shiner Bock. And sure as spit I paid for it the next morning with the ol'ring of fire.

Both of you rocked this but if I had to pick a winner it would be 

 73saint
 for how calm he was throughout the video.
Dan


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 27, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> The ones of you eating ghost and reaper.
> 
> Warren


I bumped the thread and tagged ya.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 28, 2020)

Thanks chili.

Warren


----------

